# How to introduce my GSD to another dog



## cccollinnn (Nov 1, 2016)

My parents have a small 3yo shichon who was one of my childhood dogs. He's great with people but wasn't socialized & isn't great with other dogs. Now that I've moved out & got my own GSD, I want them to meet & become friends so they can play. I socialize my 5 month old GSD regularly ever since I got him at 8 weeks. He is great with other dogs. Even when dogs nip at him, I've never seen him get aggressive. He either wags his tail or gets scared & runs to me. I want to socialize these two before my GSD gets too big. The issue is with my parents dog, when we first tried it wanted nothing to do with my GSD & then if my GSD got near him he would nip at him. 

Has anyone had any experience with this? What is the best way to get the shichon to get along with my dog? Or is it a lost cause?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

What is a 'shichon'?

If you let your puppy get attacked and bitten my this 'shichon' you can have a dog aggressive GSD for the rest of his life.

Not worth it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When we brought home our pup - Luna. I read much about introducing new dogs/pups on this forum. So helpful. we actually went for a walk away from the house. I met up with them bringing Max and topper. Even though it was late and dark out. We just all walked no contact. Max had a basket muzzle which I wish was softer I think when they did smell each other the muzzle was a bit intrusive. But it made me feel better. When we came home I put the pup in the crate. I did allow some interaction through the crate but minimal more interaction because it started out as play then Max would get excited. We blocked of the room as max was relentlessly curious. Topper was not curious at all more like wtf? . I allowed more interaction through crate each day / supervised. Many walks all together. We all went to the state park the next day for a trail walk. In the backyard my husband sectioned off a puppy area with deer fence around the gazebo which allowed them to be out together in out back yard but seperated. When I felt comfortable enough on third day dayI let them interact without the muzzle. Our older chihuahua took longer to let the puppy check him out. He would smell the pup when she was sleeping. I was very stressed in the beginning -especially on the way home with our new pup. I thought Max would be very jealous we played with Max his favorite game- ball often and made sure he did not feel left out. He kept him busy all day with fun. Max enjoyed the process. No jealousy at all. He is not jealous of this pup at all which I was a bit worried he may be. Topper's life did not change either he and always our cuddle buddy. Max sometimes I thinks he is sire to this pup some times. He loves to teach her things which include stealing ornaments off my tree. It all worked out sometimes it quick sometimes it takes longer. It took topper our chihuahua weeks if not about 3 months to start to accept Max as a family member. I always made sure the pup did not harass anyone or the pup did not get bullied.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nurse Bishop said:


> What is a 'shichon'?
> 
> If you let your puppy get attacked and bitten my this 'shichon' you can have a dog aggressive GSD for the rest of his life.
> 
> Not worth it.


I imagine it's a Shi tzu x Bichon....you know...a mutt 


My pup got a bite to the face from a loose shi tzu and he became incredibly reactive. I don't know that we will ever get him to the point where he can be trusted to interact with dogs. I would be very, very, very careful.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

If you already know the shichon doesn't like other dogs I wouldn't even try. You risk too much with your GSD puppy. Personally, I'd make sure to keep the two of them far apart. There's no reason they need to be friends. The shichon doesn't need or want a friend and your GSD doesn't need a friend like that.


Have you posted pictures of you dog? If not, please do so!


----------



## Akita Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

I would say do it slowly. But since he don't like other dogs, I don't think i's chance it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The schichon is a small breed dog. The puppy is small. Just bring them together. Watch the small schichon and if he starts to lip lick, growl, etc pull the pup away. Tell the schichon to mind himself.! if he tries to bite the pup a soft smack to the beak and say NO. (after you remove the pup from harms way). 
Or you could tire the pup out really well and bring him inside where the schichon is. Don't let your pup or the dog around each other. Eventually pup should fall asleep and schichon will come around sniffing and investigating. Let him check the sleeping pup out. 
And once the dogs get acquainted the schichon will correct the pup if he over steps his boundaries. Don't freak out, let the older dog teach the pup. 
Or maybe you should ignore all of this and just give it a shot. It isn't like your introducing two full grown male lions.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

_if he tries to bite the pup a soft smack to the beak and say NO. (after you remove the pup from harms way)._ 


First, I would never hit a dog on the nose, no matter what. Second, if you wait until after you remove the puppy the shichon will have no idea why you are hitting it. The behavior is already been done and the shichon has moved on from it. 


A five month old GSD puppy is huge compared to the shichon who already doesn't like other dogs. I can see expecting them to perhaps walk around each other and ignore each other as appropriate behavior, but to be best friends indicates they play together in a safe manner. That isn't going to happen.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't know how I read the OP and didn't see that the puppy was 5 months old. I was thinking 8-10 weeks old. Yeah, the GSD should be OK to just introduce. Watch the schichon for signs of aggression and intervene if any are present. However, I would expect my GSD at 5 months to be able to shake off a nip from the schichon with up being scarred for life.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Two fingers lightly tapping the dog on the nose isn't animal abuse. Pull the GSD away and lightly tap the dog on the beak. Doesn't mean walk the GSD to the truck then do it. A dog can remember 5 seconds.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Don't do it. Its not worth it. Let your GSD grow up without being attacked by other dogs. He could grow up trying to kill other dogs (dog reactive) from just one attack. Its time to stop going to the dog park too. Train your dog well in puppy obedience and, if you must, proof your dog at the dog park when no one is in one side. That is how you know they have generalized a command (do the desired behavior anywhere under distraction) You are a novice GSD owner. Training is fun for both you and the puppy. How about concentrating on that? Then introduce other dogs of friends and family members. Or not.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I agree with others that posted to use a crate for introductions and walking the leashed dogs together in neutral territory without interaction. That should give you a pretty good feel on where the dogs stand with each other and how far to push and how fast, if at all.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

A lot depends on the GSDs temperament. You really need to know your dog and it's body language. My males are less likely to be happy with a small dog running at them or nipping them. I never really put them around small dogs because I know them. I had a beagle over the summer, he was never around Apollo unless he was in the dog run and even then I supervised. I think Midnite would be fine, I had him with the beagle one time and he did fine--I was a wreck. My female GSD loves small dogs and then nipping or barking at her does not phase her at all, it's hapoened to her more then once. She does better with smaller dogs versus large dogs. She serms to understand they aren't a threat. 


One of my favorite pictures-this was within a very short time of them meeting


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

llombardo said:


> A lot depends on the GSDs temperament. You really need to know your dog and it's body language. My males are less likely to be happy with a small dog running at them or nipping them. I never really put them around small dogs because I know them. I had a beagle over the summer, he was never around Apollo unless he was in the dog run and even then I supervised. I think Midnite would be fine, I had him with the beagle one time and he did fine--I was a wreck. My female GSD loves small dogs and then nipping or barking at her does not phase her at all, it's hapoened to her more then once. She does better with smaller dogs versus large dogs. She serms to understand they aren't a threat.
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pictures-this was within a very short time of them meeting


How is the little Beagle doing?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> How is the little Beagle doing?


Spoiled rotten.

He is the top one


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> Two fingers lightly tapping the dog on the nose isn't animal abuse. Pull the GSD away and lightly tap the dog on the beak. Doesn't mean walk the GSD to the truck then do it. A dog can remember 5 seconds.


That is pointless. Where did you get the 5 second rule? That doesn't work for food on the floor and it doesn't work for dogs. A correction needs to be instantaneous.


----------



## DiveGrohl (Dec 24, 2016)

I too am now in the exact same position. We have a 5 month old GSD and we are visiting my wife's parents who have a 6 year old Kooijkerhondje which has been prone to biting other dogs and even children. 
The Kooijker usually wears a muzzle when near children or other dogs. 

We wil start out by taking our GSD for a nice long walk and crate him. Let the Kooijker get to know him when our puppy is in the crate.

After I will leash our GSD and see how the rest of the introduction is. If there is any liplicking and tense body language from the Kooijker we will just call it a day before it gets too risky.


Will let you guys know how it went!


----------

